# Dropsy



## Swingstar6 (Aug 11, 2003)

I left for vacation and left the fish in the care of my family for 2 weeks. When i came back i noticed one of my fish was bloated and with a little research i found out that this is called Dropsy. I went to fish store and the sold me some medication that claimed to cure it. Its been 2 weeks with no signs of any recover. I'd did some more reading and found some articals that told me to destroy the fish because the internal organs are damage and it will never recover because it was caught too late. Should i kill the fish or give it more time?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

any Dropsy knowledgeables in here?

personally dude I'd just search the Yahoo/Google for info, there should be plenty of it out there


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Dropsy is a nasty desiese, but if cought in time can be cured.

I suggest you seperate the fish as it is highly contagous and you should medicate.








to desiese & paracite forum

Oh, and this is quite a good product


----------

